

The “fake cell tower” story was PR for a cell phone company - joshreads
http://www.itworld.com/security/440934/were-we-all-suckered-mystery-cell-phone-tower-story

======
pjene
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

It's not a fake story, though, and no one in the press got "played". It's a
real story, with the usual lazy sourcing and lazy reporting.

